# Anyone using alcohol (brandy, wine, beer?)mixed in their steak sauce ?



## NightsinCalifornia (Oct 30, 2006)

I use it for a cherry brandy sauce on beef tenderloin or filet mignon. Try it its incredible. Cherry Brandy is best. Do any of you use any type of alcohol for sauce on filet mignon or beef tenderloin ? Any nice beer batters ?

Post any recipes that you wish for some nice alcoholic sauces !


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 30, 2006)

The only alcohol I've ever used for beef has been via mushrooms sauteed in dry sherry, which is simply thickly sliced mushrooms sauteed in butter & finished with several good dashes of dry sherry, then poured over the meat.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 30, 2006)

I've used brandy, maderia, port, sherry and burgundy!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

Try this (just working from memory of my seat-of-the-pants cooking method):

Heat oven proof pan with enough oil to barely cover the pan bottom (use a high smoke point oil--peanut, canola, or similar) just to the smoking point.  Add steak of choice. sear thoroughly on both sides and, if necessary (based on thickness), finish in pre-heated oven.  I stop when an instant read thermometer read 105* to 110 * for med. rare.  Set steak aside to rest, and return pan to burner on medium high (do not forget the handle has been in the oven--you'll regret it if you do).  Add to fat in pan one whole shallot, minced.  When shallot begins to look translucent, add  minced garlic (insert here number of desired cloves; try 2 or 3, I usually use 5 or 6, but I like garlic).  When garlic becomes fragrant, deglaze pan with some (1/4 cup, approximately) cognac, scraping up the tasty bits on the bottom of the pan.  Add roughly double amount of cream after the cognac stops smelling really alcoholic--30 to 45 seconds.  Thicken slightly, S&P and other seasoning to taste--tarragon is good, as is a little lemon squeeze.  Sometimes I'll stir in some grainy brown mustard at this point.  Port works well instead of cognac, if you want something sweeter, but omit the mustard.  (Port version is good with pork, as well.)

Spoon sauce over steak and to decorate plate, add sides, and serve.

Sorry it's not a regular recipe . . .  I'm mostly cooking for 2 or 3, so adjust as needed.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

Bourbon. Great with red meats.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

Mmm. Bourbon.  Often used as a sauce a la neat in bullseye's kitchen, it can be used in a very nice bourbon-apricot sauce, as well.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

bourbon wallnut, bourbon and bing cherry(great for pork), bourbon brown sugar and ginger, bourbon and honey, ohh man I could go all day...

Bourbon is my only friend..


Depending on the cut, there are a whole assortment of red wines the do wonders for red meats, especially if you are braising the cut. Low and slow is the way to go when working in larger quantities of red wine. If just using in a marinade I guess it depends on how strong you want it, but it can be over powering. When finishing a sauce, a little dab will do ya.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> bourbon wallnut, bourbon and bing cherry(great for pork), bourbon brown sugar and ginger, bourbon and honey, ohh man I could go all day...


I thought I knew a little about bourbon, but I could learn from you, my friend!  I've done the bing cherry and the honey, but I can't wait to try the brown sugar and ginger.  Tell on!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 31, 2006)

I could tell you more, but then I would have to e-kill you

pm me for details.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 31, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I could tell you more, but then I would have to e-kill you
> 
> pm me for details.



I want bourbon and brown sugar and ginger details, too!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2006)

Although except for marinating I've never been a fan of sauces on steak, I was enjoying a glass of burgundy last night & thought of VeraBlue's mention of it in steak sauce in this thread.

So, after quickly searing my grill-seasoned skirt steak in a cast-iron pan, I tossed in about a cup of the burgundy to deglaze the pan, & then proceeded to whisk in cold butter a piece at a time until it emulsified into a glazy sauce.  Was terrific over both the steak & the accompanying baked potato.

You CAN teach an old dog new tricks after all - lol!!!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd like to see a recipe for the bourbon apricot sauce, also. 

Pretty Please?


----------



## lulu (Nov 3, 2006)

Marsala or madeira with mushrooms is a real heaven sent sauce.  I want to try all the above though.....I am a fan of alcohol sauces.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Lulu

I'm just a fan of alcohol.   If a sauce happens to come of it, great.  If not, alone in a glass will do just fine.

BreezyCooking, glad you enjoyed your sauce.  I'm also a big fan of adding butter to things, too .


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> bourbon wallnut, bourbon and bing cherry(great for pork), bourbon brown sugar and ginger, bourbon and honey, ohh man I could go all day...
> 
> Bourbon is my only friend..
> 
> ...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 3, 2006)

Recipie, p.m.'d...

Really simple. I like to use a decent quality bourbon, not aristocrap, not as expensive as bookers...

I make it in large batches so you can adjust accordingly. 

Usually start with a quart of bourbon, reduce by 1/3 to 1/2 slowly, add grated ginger, about 4tablespons, then add brownsugar and mix till everything is well disolved. At this point you can finish it with some whole butter to use as a sauce, or omit the butter and use as a marindae for lesser cuts of beef, dark meat chicken, duck, pork, etc etc etc...The only Fish i have found it to work well with is Pacific Salmon.


----------



## bullseye (Nov 3, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a recipe for the bourbon apricot sauce, also.
> 
> Pretty Please?


Well, since you asked so nicely!

This is based on a CI recipe.

Bourbon Apricot Pan Sauce

Ingredients:

veg. oil
1 shallot, minced
1/2 C bourbon (I like Woodford, but pick your own poison)
1 C chix stock
3 t fresh thyme, minced
3/4 C dried apricots, small dice
2 T apple cider vinegar
2 t umeboshi plum vinegar (optional)
S&P

Method:

In the pan used to cook the meat, saute shallot in a small amount of oil  on med to med-high until translucent.  Add bourbon to deglaze and scrape up fond.  Add apricots, thyme, and stock.  Simmer until reduced by 1/2.  Add vinegar and S&P to taste.  Spoon over meat to serve.

Works well with pork (tenderloin is excellent, and it's great w/stuffed chops) and duck.  I don't think I've tried it on anything else.  I think the ume vinegar adds a harmonious extra level of flavor, but it's fine without; if using, be sure to add it before salting.  Makes enough for 4 servings, but scales well.


----------



## lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

Tattrat and Bullseye these both look great and are duly cut and paste.

VB, I cut back when I got ill, but I still like a drink every now and then....my mother ones made the best New Years resolution.....to drink at least one glass of Champagne every day, lol.  A European upbringing saw me drinking from a beaker so I have always had a healthy interest rather than an obsession with drinking....as a kid they had to watch me if I poured my own port though....lol


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 5, 2006)

Bullseye and Tattrat - My only question is ...when are you making these next? - Have fork and knife ....will travel !!! Really can't wait to try them!!!


----------

